# Why is this so creepy?



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## GameWinner (Sep 6, 2013)

HEY! That's not nice...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Sep 6, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> HEY! That's not nice...


 
No but really.




Its staring at me like




I think its gonna kill me




Its not safe here anymore.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Sep 6, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


>


 
*hides in corner of house.*


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok seriously this isnt that creepy at all.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope you survive after this


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 6, 2013)

Can this just be a creepy thread now? After all who needs sleep.


Spoiler









Not me


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 6, 2013)

D:


----------



## Flame (Sep 6, 2013)

if you think thats creepy check out your face in a mirror Luigi2012SM64DS.


.....*but wait Flame*....

doesn't the mirror crack every tim when Luigi2012SM64DS checks himself in a mirror?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 6, 2013)

HOLY Burns!


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


>


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2013)

5Spooky10me


----------



## RedCoreZero (Sep 10, 2013)

Look long enough and he will steal your soul.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2013)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

I HATE YOU I HATE YOU!
YOU RUINED ME LIFE FOREVER!!
I HATE YOU AND YOUR CREEPY PICTURE!!
GET IT OFF ME SCREEN!!!!

















j/k I  you Veh


----------



## dicamarques (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I HATE YOU I HATE YOU!


Why? Why do you hate me? Don't hate me! I want you to love me! You will love me some day! I'll follow you until you do! I'll follow you forever! 



Spoiler









Love meeee!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 11, 2013)

Veho said:


> Why? Why do you hate me? Don't hate me! I want you to love me! You will love me some day! I'll follow you until you do! I'll follow you forever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Spoiler



omg you're so sexy 


 
Don't scare me :c


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2013)

Spoiler: and something a little more subtle


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2013)

http://i.imgbox.com/adonGqt1.gif


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Sep 17, 2013)

To answer the question:


----------



## Isaac (Sep 23, 2013)

Veho said:


> -snip-


 Bottem game looks really familiar, whats the title?


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## WolfSpider (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Sep 29, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


 
fuck you


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> fuck you


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 29, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


 
What kind of horror movie is this from again?


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2013)

3spooky5me


----------



## ßleck (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2013)

omg no 3scary5meh 
u has pranked me human 
nosleep ever 
ohnoes.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 14, 2013)

This is acutally the best thread I am have ever made on gbatemp.


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2013)

Wanna see something scary? 



Spoiler



I warned you. 


Spoiler









 *shudders*


----------



## Gahars (Oct 16, 2013)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

Good news: That deviant's in jail now.
Bad news: His cell is just as bad.



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 19, 2013)

2spooked


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 19, 2013)

This thread needs to say active until the end of this month!


----------



## ßleck (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)

That gif would have been so creepy on a faster internet connection.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 19, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> This thread needs to say active until the end of this month!


 
You're still using the spooky profile pic.
If you change it this thread will make no sense to mucus others!


----------



## Boy12 (Oct 20, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


 

No pl0x... it's 2 spooky


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 29, 2013)

2spooky4me


----------



## ßleck (Oct 29, 2013)

Gahars said:


>


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 31, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 

I don't get this one...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Oct 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I don't get this one...


 
Face detection, and there shouldn't be anything detected in the dark there, I.E. ghost, intruder, monster, ect...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 31, 2013)

RiderLeangle said:


> Face detection, and there shouldn't be anything detected in the dark there, I.E. ghost, intruder, monster, ect...


 

But it didn't detect the girl on the stairs?


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2013)

upgrade2spook


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 1, 2013)

RiderLeangle said:


> Face detection, and there shouldn't be anything detected in the dark there, I.E. ghost, intruder, monster, ect...


 
How Spoopy


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> *Ghost has her elbows on the table*


 

Fuckin' ghosts, learn some goddamned table manners if you're going to go around haunting tables.


----------



## ßleck (Nov 7, 2013)

\


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But it didn't detect the girl on the stairs?


 
I guess it might not have been able to recognize her because she wasn't facing the camera.


----------



## ßleck (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 5, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 5, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


>


What the hell?


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2013)

3spookeh5me


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 11, 2013)

Veho said:


> 3spookeh5me


 
Repost much?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironically, saying "repost" is a repost in itself.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Repost much?


I could have sworn I checked all the pages. 
And it was a repost _of my own post_, of all things. 
Oh, the shame, the shame  ;O; 
And the senility


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2013)

Even Batman gets 2spooked.


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2014)

3spooky


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2014)

Veho said:


> 3spooky
> *snip*


 

Oh jeez, I just sheet myself!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Feb 24, 2014)

This thread goes pretty well with the new sonic.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 24, 2014)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> This thread goes pretty well with the new sonic.


 
Shame that you'd have to ruin it.


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2014)

Help... help... 




Muahahahaha.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 10, 2014)

this avatar is pretty funny


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 10, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> this avatar is pretty funny


!
Say whaaaaaaaa


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2014)

how you fuck are we going to know, whos who... if both of you have the same avatar?

GameWinner because you joined two months after Ubuntu

you need to give your avatar up.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 11, 2014)

Flame said:


> how you fuck are we going to know, whos who... if both of you have the same avatar?
> 
> GameWinner because you joined two months after Ubuntu
> 
> you need to give your avatar up.


Ill give it up. I only got 300 posts. This man has 3000.
Besides, I got "Ubuntu No Katana" as my name. So I need a katana as my avatar lol


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> Ill give it up. I only got 300 posts. This man has 3000.
> Besides, I got "Ubuntu No Katana" as my name. So I need a katana as my avatar lol


 
you messed the plan up....


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 11, 2014)

Flame said:


> you messed the plan up....
> 
> 
> -snip-


Ur name is Flame, yet you got a picture of the bot in Futurama.


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> Ur name is Flame, yet you got a picture of the bot in Futurama.


 
where do I begin?

your question is some complex shit.

open the spoiler, to get an idea.



Spoiler



KILL ALL HUMANS!


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 11, 2014)

#FreeLuigi!


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## slingblade1170 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> *snip*


 

No, you're thinking of the "Why is this so crappy?" thread.


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
ICanFapToThis.gif


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2014)

OP is creepy


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2014)

Wet sloth. 




2spookeh


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TheRedfox (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm speaking in behalf of the DPRK, and our great leader wants LUIGI back on gbatemp.
Otherwise we have to kidnap p1ngpong


----------



## Arras (Oct 17, 2014)

TheRedfox said:


> I'm speaking in behalf of the DPRK, and our great leader wants LUIGI back on gbatemp.
> Otherwise we have to kidnap p1ngpong


Good luck with that, you'll need it.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 17, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> OP is creepy


Fuck that movie.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 17, 2014)

Blooooooodddddd


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2014)

3spooky


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow. So scary. 2spooky4meh. Plz stop.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## GameWinner (Oct 31, 2014)

Flame said:


>


Too spooky


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Too spooky


 


i agree 







going with the kill all humans theme this halloween..


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 31, 2014)

A FEW MORE MINUTES TILL HALLOWEEN


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 11, 2014)

someone is getting "banned" tonight


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 12, 2014)

BrightNeko said:


>


 
I still can't get over this image. Bravo.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 12, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> -snip-


 
wtf why did you post that picture 8 times...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 16, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> wtf why did you post that picture 8 times...


 
inhale it in


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)

Veho said:


>


Honnestly?
Even with those red eyes, those veins and that blue skin
She is still sexy 
If you think I have weird taste, Tell me, but I already know it, I fap to these kind of girl
I also fap to night elves, draenei and some other creatures


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 20, 2015)

spookt


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2015)




----------

